# stool color and cramps



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

when I have my loose urgent stools they are often bright yellowy orange when I wipe. They look orangy brown in the toilet but when I wipe I can see it as bright yellowy orange on toilet paper. Sorry to be graphic here but I know that has to do with the transit time in the bowels. The orange-yellow are the stage before stools turn brown. So it is either my gallbladder or just the transit time that is causing this. They also seem greasy and I am wondering if that is from fat malabsorbtion. I don't have alot of pain in my upper right abdomen which is why my doc never really thinks it is the gallbladder. Occassionaly I do. But when I feel sick and have that urgency it usually is because I have been eating too much fat and dairy. My upper left abdomen right on left side of stomach where the colon is I guess where the colon switches from the transverse to the descending....that is where I feel alot of cramping. As well burning cramping mid and lower abdomen. the upper-mid cramping and bloating has improved now that I stopped nexium. I feel sick after most things I eat so I have to keep working on eating healthier...I am really bad for that. I need to get a good healthy cookbook. lately I am way more sensitive than ever and it seems everytime I eat I get burning cramps. It sucks !!Just wondering if anyone has similar symptoms here.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep! I do! I have that colour of stool even when I don't have D sometimes. I am pretty sure it is from the gallbladder and of course whatever you've eten. But I don't think the gallbladder needs to hurt ... it can just be blocked. Normally any meds you take or pills (I am taking contraceptives for example) go through your liver and affect your gallbladder. I too have pains in the left side of my stomach and I can feel the gas going through there like a train....before it goes out







And I have this even when I don't get D, just normal stools. I have to say it is pretty annoying. Interesting what you say about nexium. It's done me no good either, on the contrary, same cramps and stuff.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I get this too. I can't tell if it's transit time or bile-related, maybe it's both. But usually when I have the yellowish stuff it's accompanied by cramps and burning.


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

for quite a while mine was orangey and greay. Funny you should mention it am not as bad from I was changed from nexium to another stomach tablet. I am some days having normal bowel movements ( I went years without this) I often have pain in lower left abdomen. Got so worried I had ovarian scan.Dr says its malabsorbtion but does nothing about it.


----------

